# Case 1835B skid steer



## justbad7 (Oct 2, 2013)

Does anyone know anything about this skid steer? Looking for a skid steer but cant spend alot and this seems to fight the bill.


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

what are you trying to do with it and what is the budget?


----------



## justbad7 (Oct 2, 2013)

Just general forklift work and light dirt work. It is $6500 and am wondering if its a good deal


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

It better be like new for that money.


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

If you can come up with 8 or 10 grand you will be so much happier. Something 65/85 or L series new holland I suggest.


----------



## justbad7 (Oct 2, 2013)

o ok


----------



## Jharn57600 (Dec 23, 2013)

We have an 1835 that we bought well used in 1986. It has served us very well. We upgraded to a 40xt about 7 years ago but we kept the 1835 for a second machine. The short wheelbase is a weakness for heavy loads or grading dirt, but for tight quarters work it is a fantastic loader. Even makes the 40xt seem clumsy at times. I am amazed at what can be accomplished with this little loader. If you are moving 1500lb plus bales you will want a bigger loader, But ours will handle 2 6-700 lb 3x3's nicely.

I am a case guy but I wouldn't want a worn out sloppy vision blocking super-boom new holland. If it has universal quick-tatch, case made their's narrower than everyone else for that series, I think most attachment's accomadate this. Last year I converted ours from Case's pin on attachment using latches from hayspear.com and I kept the latch width and angle to match the 40xt that uses the normal universal attachmnet.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

> I am a case guy but I wouldn't want a worn out sloppy vision blocking super-boom new holland.


I agree with the NH booms being sloppy on the ones I have run unloading at different guys places.It was a big turn off for me after running them so I wouldn't even think of buying one.This was about 12 yrs ago so maybe they have improved them?But so much slop in a 1500 hr machine the boom hit the cab when comeing down.Now if that don't make you  nothing will.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

swmnhay said:


> But so much slop in a 1500 hr machine the boom hit the cab when comeing down.


Can't blame someone's obvious abuse on the design.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Well used,Yes.Abused I didn't think so.And I was there often with hay.I delivered 170 loads there over 3 yrs.

Not many NH skids here anymore,lost a dealer is main reason.Bobcat prly has 75% of market share here.Even guys with green underwear run Bobcats.


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

New Holland is #1 on farms here, not sure who you would give #2 two, just that few of anything else. I have an LS180 NH (personal) and a 863 Bobcat (that is more or less a rental). Although the bobcat is more powerful, the New Holland is a far superior operating machine. The long wheel base is the big thing. Visability is pretty much the same in either machine. Bobcat is a SOB to work on. I can see how the loader could hit the cab but I have never heard of such a thing. You have to wonder if the boom was tweaked.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> Does anyone know anything about this skid steer? Looking for a skid steer but cant spend alot and this seems to fight the bill.


My dad bought an 1835B new in '87 or '88. It now has 13,000+ hours on it. I've put thousands of hours on it myself, and done much of the repair work on it. They are good little machines if the 1200 rated capacity isn't a handicap. If you are looking to buy an 1835B, be sure it has been kept out of the rain. The chain cases are prone to getting water in them, and too much water for too long ruins just about everything in the cases at mucho cost. IMO for $6500 it better be in pretty good shape mechanically.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Bobcat prly has 75% of market share here.Even guys with green underwear run Bobcats.


Here Here, now be nice.   .....I own both.

Regards, Mike


----------

